# Zotac GTX 970 non Amp Temp



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

So i have been playing GTA 5 and I found massive fps drops. The game freezes at times. So i checked the temps, i found the max temp >75+. Is it safe?

The idle temp [when not using gpu intense things] i get is ~41C.

My PC is cleaned more than 4 months before. Do you think is it because of this?

Any GTA 5 gamers with GTX 970 comment on their high temps.

PS:its summer time, no ac pc is under a ceiling fan with enough fan around inside elite 430


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

Where exactly do you get these FPS drops?, mean in game...firefights? Driving? Have you checked the temperatures at that time when you experience the lag? Use GPU-Z to log a session, check VRAM usage, Voltage and The clock frequencies, check if its throttling. 

I get max  65 deg at fullest load. 75 max temp is not impossible to reach, since hot Indian summer,  but then again, 75 deg is not the thermal threshold set by nVidia  for these cards, its unlikely that the temp can be reason for your FPS drops.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Where exactly do you get these FPS drops?, mean in game...firefights? Driving? Have you checked the temperatures at that time when you experience the lag? Use GPU-Z to log a session, check VRAM usage, Voltage and The clock frequencies, check if its throttling.
> 
> I get max  65 deg at fullest load. 75 max temp is not impossible to reach, since hot Indian summer,  but then again, 75 deg is not the thermal threshold set by nVidia  for these cards, its unlikely that the temp can be reason for your FPS drops.



My vram usage was more than 3100 based on my settings. I see more drops and freezes during driving. It touched 81 when I immediately looked at openhardwaremonitor. Mine is not over clocked.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> My vram usage was more than 3100 based on my settings. I see more drops and freezes during driving. It touched 81 when I immediately looked at openhardwaremonitor. Mine is not over clocked.



fan speeds monitoring?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2015)

I have never had a GPU which didn't reach 75-80°C when under load! I mean this is India and unless you are in J&K or Mumbai the temp will reach high anyway, unless you are always in AC and the ambient is less than 27-28°C! 65°C sounds way too cold for me!


Anyway, this scares me a bit! Mine reaches 78°C after playing just 45 minutes of COD AW! I am sure that it will cross 80°C. So I don't know whether I should install a software to increase the fan spinning or not. Let me ask that on the topic I created, feels like I am hijacking this one.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> fan speeds monitoring?



*i.imgur.com/6sV0DaJ.jpg

My cpu lid is opening, my cpu opened side is facing up

- - - Updated - - -

And this must be the culprit

*i.imgur.com/rBHjjLMl.png

- - - Updated - - -

original link
*i.imgur.com/rBHjjLM.png


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - your temps are absolutely fine, and I agree wit [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] this is India you should +10C compared to the Western countries. While playing Witcher 2 everything maxed, my 970 touched max of 74C, if you are playing the latest gen games, they would be more taxing, as long as you are below 90C you should be fine. 

Having said that, it could either be the drivers or your card, are you facing this issue with other games? If yes get the card RMAd, if not I hope you installed the updated version of nVidia drivers that were released for GTA V, if not please install the updated drivers and try.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> *i.imgur.com/6sV0DaJ.jpg
> 
> My cpu lid is opening, my cpu opened side is facing up
> 
> ...



That, well a little on the high side, cant complain but I never reach those points, and your fans are kinda slow. Try some custom fan curve in your OC tool. I run my card at 1444 Mhz and it still does not reach anything above 68.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

My recent fan speed >2200.  [MENTION=20217]jasku[/MENTION] my drivers are up-to-date, I played watch dogs at ultra got 78


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2015)

I think its your CPU that is the bottleneck
Its very old.
Upgrade it to 5th gen or at least 4th gen


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I think its your CPU that is the bottleneck
> Its very old.
> Upgrade it to 5th gen or at least 4th gen



Its 2600k, I dont think there is a need to upgrade from 2nd gen since the performance is very less

I suspect it s because of this.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cp4bP98l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ysyL9ULl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R8qPT1jl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/k5qGElRl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3Txr638l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KASdl8Sl.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

My CPU is very crowded


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 29, 2015)

^^MY EYES!!!

Get a case with cable management holes and clean that mess up! It's like watching a Ferrari parked in a slum!


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> ^^MY EYES!!!
> 
> Get a case with cable management holes and clean that mess up! It's like watching a Ferrari parked in a slum!



 Its Elite 430 non window, poor cable management cabinet
       [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] what is your fan max percentage during load, Mine is 51%

What is the safe value to increase

- - - Updated - - -

Also help me how to do it

Downloading msi Afterburner

[strike]Also how to adjust other case fan speeds[/strike]  
already running at top speed


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its Elite 430 non window, poor cable management cabinet
> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] what is your fan max percentage during load, Mine is 51%
> 
> What is the safe value to increase
> ...



78% at load ( my settings, step curve with 2 notches at 70 and 80 deg c ) [MENTION=34404]afterburner[/MENTION].

The FPS drop is clearly not due to the temp there, i can clearly see the 970 Throttling because it has hit the 3.5GB wall there, actually it wont throttle technically, it just wont let the game use the 0.5GB as fast as the 3.5GB. Still the temps are high, I don't know much about Zotac coolers, but Twin Frzr V on mine is beastly. So 65~68 deg c is not surprising, same as 70+ deg on yours is unsurprising.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> 78% at load ( my settings, step curve with 2 notches at 70 and 80 deg c ) [MENTION=34404]afterburner[/MENTION].
> 
> The FPS drop is clearly not due to the temp there, i can clearly see the 970 Throttling because it has hit the 3.5GB wall there, actually it wont throttle technically, it just wont let the game use the 0.5GB as fast as the 3.5GB. Still the temps are high, I don't know much about Zotac coolers, but Twin Frzr V on mine is beastly. So 65~68 deg c is not surprising, same as 70+ deg on yours is unsurprising.



Installed and set the fan speed to auto in afterburner.

There was an issue in 970 cards for having 3.5gb vram instead of 4gb . will this might be an issue for throttling

- - - Updated - - -

Or is it because of my new UPS?

- - - Updated - - -

*EDIT:*

settings are trimmed down to use ~3100 of VRAM still facing huge fps drops when grenade blasts

- - - Updated - - -

Highest temp is 76C fan at 76% speed


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> My recent fan speed >2200.   @jasku  my drivers are up-to-date, I played watch dogs at ultra got 78



Okay, just to be clear, you did install the GTA V update drivers, right?

Also, you did not mention if you had issues while playing other games, can you try that out now?

Before you do that, can you post your CPU temps too?

Can you please list out your complete config? please include PSU



Gollum said:


> I think its your CPU that is the bottleneck
> Its very old.
> Upgrade it to 5th gen or at least 4th gen



His processor has enough juice to run the current setup, no way does it warrant freezes and frame drops.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its Elite 430 non window, poor cable management cabinet



At least clean out all the dust and tie up the cables, if you can't change the case. Also, your GPU temperatures seem to be ok. Check your CPU temps and PSU.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Installed and set the fan speed to auto in afterburner.
> 
> There was an issue in 970 cards for having 3.5gb vram instead of 4gb . will this might be an issue for throttling
> 
> ...



*i.imgflip.com/ktb3h.jpg 

76..see improvement.

Explosions are nothing but great amount of particles at once in that frame....all of them eats away FPS by some extent. Can you tell me the FPS before and during explosion?


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2015)

Cleaning in progress, literally no dust in GPU 

- - - Updated - - -

So here it is 

Watch Dogs:
*i.imgur.com/mGWIx14l.png

GTA 5 settings:

tailored to use ~3100 of vram and temps are

drum rolls please


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/T7J8baNl.png



- - - Updated - - -

original links
*i.imgur.com/mGWIx14.png
*i.imgur.com/T7J8baN.png

- - - Updated - - -

btw 
fps in gta 5
min: 35
max:53
average:42


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

Guys, contacted aditya infotech for RMA, they are asking me to check with some other motherboard. Do you guys think it's because of mono maybe


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys, contacted aditya infotech for RMA, they are asking me to check with some other motherboard. Do you guys think it's because of mono maybe



Dude, what is the reason for RMA, your temps are fine. 

You did not respond to the question whether you facing similar issues in other games (freezes, artifacts, crashes, etc..). If you are it makes sense to RMA the card, else its most likely driver issue.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> Dude, what is the reason for RMA, your temps are fine.
> 
> You did not respond to the question whether you facing similar issues in other games (freezes, artifacts, crashes, etc..). If you are it makes sense to RMA the card, else its most likely driver issue.



Sorry I forgot to mention it.

No issues with other games like watch dogs and others. Only facing issue with GTA V. 

Fps Drops from ~51 to ~12.

My drivers are up-to-date.

You think I should reinstall drivers and check.

My motherboard: asrock z77 extreme4


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention it.
> 
> No issues with other games like watch dogs and others. Only facing issue with GTA V.
> 
> ...



Yes absolutely, that should tell you it is not a hardware issue. RMA process in India is not very consumer centric, hence use it only when you are sure the hardware is faulty.

Use driver sweeper- Guru3D - Driver Sweeper to uninstall, please follow the instructions on the page, they are quite simple. Then install the latest nvidia drivers for your OS. 

If this doesnt work I would suggest a clean install of your OS, hopefully you wont have to go there. 

Please try the steps listed above and report.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> Yes absolutely, that should tell you it is not a hardware issue. RMA process in India is not very consumer centric, hence use it only when you are sure the hardware is faulty.
> 
> Use driver sweeper- Guru3D - Driver Sweeper to uninstall, please follow the instructions on the page, they are quite simple. Then install the latest nvidia drivers for your OS.
> 
> ...


Okay later today.


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2015)

Are you aware of this?

Why Nvidia's GTX 970 slows down when using more than 3.5GB VRAM - PC Gamer

Google: *www.google.co.in/search?q=gtx970+vram+issue&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ykpHVZ6JGIaJuwTX0IAY


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Are you aware of this?
> 
> Why Nvidia's GTX 970 slows down when using more than 3.5GB VRAM - PC Gamer
> 
> Google: *www.google.co.in/search?q=gtx970+vram+issue&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ykpHVZ6JGIaJuwTX0IAY


Yeah I know.

I'm using ~3110 gig of vram


----------



## HE-MAN (May 5, 2015)

as far as i know gta 5 uses more vram then it actually shows in the game settings. that must be you're problem


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> as far as i know gta 5 uses more vram then it actually shows in the game settings. that must be you're problem


Is it? Any issue reported? Any links?


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] did you try a clean driver install?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

amazon was giving Asus strix 970 for 21K, today @8 am


----------



## anaklusmos (May 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> amazon was giving Asus strix 970 for 21K, today @8 am



Damn!!! And I missed it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Damn!!! And I missed it



me too.. was about to buy but added to wishlist.. and then nothing happen...


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

jasku said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] did you try a clean driver install?


I reinstalled day before yesterday and it was fine. No fps drop whatsoever.

When I started the game yesterday at 2am and monitor vram issue and temp using android app. I observe below issues.

VRAM usage in game settings is ~3110 gig, but vram usage in android monitor is ~3500

Game locks at 23fps.

I don't know what is the problem here


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Damn!!! And I missed it





amit.tiger12 said:


> me too.. was about to buy but added to wishlist.. and then nothing happen...


It must be pricing error. Its ~29k now


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> It must be pricing error. Its ~29k now



no it was real deal...
check here, lightning deal sold out...

Amazon.in: Buy Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 Graphic Card Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings

**** man..


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> I reinstalled day before yesterday and it was fine. No fps drop whatsoever.
> 
> When I started the game yesterday at 2am and monitor vram issue and temp using android app. I observe below issues.
> 
> ...



Hold on so, it worked fine after the reinstall, but then you faced the issue again at some point? This is getting really interesting. Please try a couple more latest games like FC4, BF4 and see if you face similar issues.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

jasku said:


> Hold on so, it worked fine after the reinstall, but then you faced the issue again at some point? This is getting really interesting. Please try a couple more latest games like FC4, BF4 and see if you face similar issues.


I will revert back tonight


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> I will revert back tonight



Alright, I am a bit worried too now, cause I havent tried any of the latest games on my 970 either, played Witcher 2, TW1 and TF2.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

As [MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION] said GTA 5 is using vram than we do it in settings


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> As  @HE-MAN  said GTA 5 is using vram than we do it in settings



Well I get that, but then it should not have worked perfectly after the reinstall, unless you altered the video settings. Please confirm.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

jasku said:


> Well I get that, but then it should not have worked perfectly after the reinstall, unless you altered the video settings. Please confirm.


I didn't change the settings before and after the installation


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

New issue:

yesterday i opened GE Force experience app and optimized the game and started the game and tweaked some on my own and VRAM usage was 3250 gig on GTA 5

I started and i got ~50 fps

When i started GTA 5 today it is locked at 23 fps WTFFFF  seriously i dont really get it

will report other games

- - - Updated - - -

also MSI afterburner is slowing 0 for all values it is not working

- - - Updated - - -

Watch dogs locked at 30fps.

All games gets a locked fps in alternate days WTF

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=20217]jasku[/MENTION] [MENTION=132866]Sam738844[/MENTION] help karo bhai aisa weird issue kabhi dekha


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> New issue:
> 
> yesterday i opened GE Force experience app and optimized the game and started the game and tweaked some on my own and VRAM usage was 3250 gig on GTA 5
> 
> ...



Check this thread and try the solutions.

GTA V Fps Drop [Solved] - Go - PC Gaming


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Check this thread and try the solutions.
> 
> GTA V Fps Drop [Solved] - Go - PC Gaming



but it happens on all games! the fps gets locked to 23 fps and 30 fps on GTA V and watch dogs respectively on an alternative days.

One day I can play at ~50fps and ~60fps on GTA V and watch dogs respectively 

next day I face a locked fps

- - - Updated - - -

Also the solution in link says upgrade to SSD, i use 5400 rpm hdd but why i have issue in alternative days?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2015)

alternate days..so you mean if today your getting 23fps locked, tomorrow you will get 50~60 FPS? and the day after...again 23?!

What is your driver version? Can you manually change the system date and try running the game and post us?


----------



## jasku (May 8, 2015)

@ajmath - this is baffling if the issue is happening for all games, then you should consider RMA. I am guessing you mean the performance of the card is erratic and not necessarily on alternate days. If it is the latter, then we would be speechless. I dont understand, didnt you mention earlier that Watch dogs was working fine?

Were you able to try and of the latest games?


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> alternate days..so you mean if today your getting 23fps locked, tomorrow you will get 50~60 FPS? and the day after...again 23?!
> 
> What is your driver version? Can you manually change the system date and try running the game and post us?



I can't say it is working with dates, since I play only after coming back from work and before going to work. So it seems it behaving different on alternate days.


jasku said:


> @ajmath - this is baffling if the issue is happening for all games, then you should consider RMA. I am guessing you mean the performance of the card is erratic and not necessarily on alternate days. If it is the latter, then we would be speechless. I dont understand, didnt you mention earlier that Watch dogs was working fine?
> 
> Were you able to try and of the latest games?


When I play GTA v and got a locked fps, I did not try any other game.

On the next day, When I played GTA v with good fps I tried watch dogs as well so no issues.

But when I got locked fps on GTA v on yesterday I tried watch dogs which also had locked fps.

I also relaunched the game multiple times but didn't restart the machine, still same locked fps


----------



## ZTR (May 8, 2015)

Tried resetting the graphics card?
It could be due to lose or faulty PCI e slot


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Tried resetting the graphics card?
> It could be due to lose or faulty PCI e slot


I can do this, replace the card. 

But resetting means? Like a CMOS reset


----------



## ZTR (May 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> I can do this, replace the card.
> 
> But resetting means? Like a CMOS reset


Removing the card and resetting in the slot


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Removing the card and resetting in the slot


Okay will try that. Few days ago I dusted out my cabinet so will try it

- - - Updated - - -

Update:

I tried BF4 at ultra ~72fps avg and can see fps going from min to max
Then tried Watch dogs locked at 30fps at ultra as well as medium
Finally GTA 5 locked at 23fps


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Okay will try that. Few days ago I dusted out my cabinet so will try it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



playing gta at 23fps?
isnt pc supposed to give 60+ fps lol


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 9, 2015)

Hi 

Found it was interesting topic I can help with, amjath pls provide Psu(name& watts) and Ram (how much GB)


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

^ seasonic s12g 650W and gskill 8gig 1600Mhz ram


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> playing gta at 23fps?
> isnt pc supposed to give 60+ fps lol


You didn't read the thread!!!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2015)

Some nVidia driver issue may be. Card seems fine to me.

Try running some compute benchmark like a Litecoin mining benchmark and see if the performance matches.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

ico said:


> Some nVidia driver issue may be. Card seems fine to me.
> 
> Try running some compute benchmark like a Litecoin mining benchmark and see if the performance matches.



What readings I should get


----------



## ico (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> What readings I should get


Google. I don't know. I only know for my HD 6950.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

ico said:


> Google. I don't know. I only know for my HD 6950.



mining is bad for nvidia cards so it will not yield ratings


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]

Download This. 

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.1.0.2

Remove every trace of display driver from your PC with this.

Unplug and Replug the card in pcie slot

Restart PC.

Download GPU Z (if not already have) , download 3D Mark,  Download Unigine Heaven/Valley. 

Download NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver for Grand Theft Auto V WHQL

install driver.

Open GPU Z in background. Check Clock speeds and idle temps.

In GPU Z 
First check "Log into file" box and start logging a session.

Now run 3D Mark , benchmark in all three sections including Firestrike

run Unigine Valley/heaven in 1080P max preset.

Benchmark both and save. 

now open GPU Z logfile. check in Core and Memory, what is the MAX Reading, Check MAX Temp Readings, Check MAX GPU usage reading, Check MAX VRAM usage Reading Check Perfcap reson if any.

Also open GPU Z and check perfcap reason if it highlights any other than 
gray ("Util" No strong 3D task load) , check what it is, it can be
green("pwr" hitting power limit),
blue ( "Vrel" Max Reliability Volage, your card cant not boost higher because its hitting max reliable voltage limit, i.e. voltage locked but can boost higher if overridden with third party OC software), 
orange ( Vop, maximum Operating Voltage,  card is not boosting because it has reached max operating voltage allowed by nvidia for that card, and operating above this would result damage.)

Also check in GPU Z if your Max Core/Memory clock reached at full load in "sensors" tab while doing benchmark is matching or is close to  what the GPUz "graphics card" tab shows that it is supposed to reach after boost.

Now Google and compare with results for 3D Mark and Heaven/Valley.

If you're results are significantly poor than standard scores, or there is any abnormality in the clock/temp/perfcap There is definitely some problem with your card or setup. But first let us know results. Post SS in next post.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

^ will do it

Gfxbench is already running will post the results

*i.imgur.com/JADWCtC.png
*i.imgur.com/41DuNcm.png
*i.imgur.com/axyEIj3.png

from what i could see everything seems normal


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

Where are the GPU Z logs? an opnGL test!? why!?


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Where are the GPU Z logs? an opnGL test!? why!?


Because I downloaded opengl and did not follow tour instructions yet. Will start doing in few minutes

- - - Updated - - -

3D mark
results 

*www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9790015



> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 99.9
> ...




GPU Z screens
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/05/09/bbt.png


I see perfcap reason as pink [max temp i guess] and blue color codes.

I cant find the Firestrike for free.

Downloading Unigine Heaven


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Because I downloaded opengl and did not follow tour instructions yet. Will start doing in few minutes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



it seems the memory is fairly OC'ed out of the box. Also i can see a 117% TDP, nothing wrong, Pink is temp limit clearly seen as max is 82 deg C which is no doubt very high. I reach 68~69 on a very very hot indian summer day with 82% humidity in kolkata with a 2 Ghz Mem and 1444 Mhz Core OC.

Vrel blue is hitting because its the way card says i can push further if you add more voltage to my core ( since the mem is OCed ). The interesting thing is the 59% max fan speed, at that temp, the standard fanspeed should at least reach 80%.

Trying doing these, go to afterburner and increase the power level to 110 from 100. Set a fan curve where fan should reach 80% at max temp.

Still i think you have a either you have bogus case (no offense) or your setup is not placed in an airy place. 82 deg is not welcome at any rate.

P.S.-- your VDDC is higher than mine, not entirely sure what the impact is for that, diff card operates at diff voltage.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

MSI afterburner shows 0 everywhere have to re install it

Also my machine is in the corner so the air intake might be less

- - - Updated - - -

BTW Unigine heaven:


> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> 
> FPS:
> 49.5
> ...



GPU-Z reading
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/05/09/555.png


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> MSI afterburner shows 0 everywhere have to re install it
> 
> Also my machine is in the corner so the air intake might be less




I tell you what, call asus,  pretend to be a a bit stupid, an average gamer or card buyer need not to be having monumental knowledge about these stuff. Just say that my games are not running properly, and i feel its very very hot out there. Get it checked/replaced, who knows if its a faulty card. you are not going to leave India till that 970 becomes obsolete ( i wish otherwise tho) . In long run, no matter what you do, that temp is not gonna bode well.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

comparing unigine with this 
Zotac GEFORCE GTX 970 Review

the site scored 1311 mine is 1248 keeping temps in mind


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> MSI afterburner shows 0 everywhere have to re install it
> 
> Also my machine is in the corner so the air intake might be less
> 
> ...



min fps is too low, also is there...a green fringe in that  perfcap?, hover and check if you see any pwr?


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I tell you what, call asus,  pretend to be a a bit stupid, an average gamer or card buyer need not to be having monumental knowledge about these stuff. Just say that my games are not running properly, and i feel its very very hot out there. Get it checked/replaced, who knows if its a faulty card. you are not going to leave India till that 970 becomes obsolete ( i wish otherwise tho) . In long run, no matter what you do, that temp is not gonna bode well.



its zotac btw, they asked me to bring but available on 1st and 4th saturday so have to wait till then


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> ots zotac btw, they asked me to bring but available on 1st and 4th saturday so have to wait till then



pwr??


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> min fps is too low, also is there...a green fringe in that  perfcap?, hover and check if you see any pwr?



its gone now, i cant hover. yes its green


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> its gone now, i cant hover. yes its green



hmm..that's unlikely. Means its boost is limited due to not enough power, Although your PSU is capable enough. You need better doctors now  , ask topgear, cilus or ico how to estimate power usage of your PC on total. Remember perfcap is a reason showing why your card is not boosting to infinity, and its not an error or warning, you are always limited by something and you should be. BUT if that also translates to a potential bottleneck or throttling scenario and you feel your card is not performing due to these severely then you must reach out.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] anyone?

My pc config:

cooler master elite 430 no window
i7 2600k 
Gskill 8GB 1600MHZ
Cooler master 212 evo push pull [2 fans]
seagate 5400rpm 2tb hdd
Zotac GTX 970 vanilla
4 X 120mm fans [front pull, rear push, top push and side push]
Seasonic s12g 650W
APC BR1100CI-IN UPS


----------



## ico (May 10, 2015)

There's no issue with the card according to me. No issue with your system configuration also. Your PSU is good as well.

Your Unigine Heaven score is also fine and personally, I don't have any problem with that temperature as well.

This is a driver issue or some software interference issue. Should be sorted by a fresh install of the OS.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

I can see issue/errors with sfc, will this be a problem?


----------



## ico (May 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> I can see issue/errors with sfc, will this be a problem?


By *sfc* you mean that command prompt utility?? If yes, go for a Windows reinstall then.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

ico said:


> By *sfc* you mean that command prompt utility?? If yes, go for a Windows reinstall then.


Yes. If I reinstall I have to download all the updates for windows 8.1, so arising for windows 10 which is due next month.

I forgot to mention this. During initial days of GTA 5 I use to get this once I exit the GTA v game.

*i.imgur.com/SR2RXsi.jpg


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 12, 2015)

Try to use different RAM stick and your hard drive rpm is too slow for demanding games which might cause lag and spikes, though it's not entirely true for fps drop.

Try to use these settings in game as it gives me stable performance most of time. If it works perfect and game gives 50+ fps even while driving at all conditions - you're good, you can crank up settings and check stability in fps.

FXAA : On
MSAA : Off
VSync: Off
Population Density, Variety , Distance scaling : 50%
Texture Quality, Shader Quality, Shadow Quality, Reflection Quality : Very High
Reflection MSAA : x8
Water Quality, Particles quality : Very High
Grass Quality : High
Soft Shadows : your nvidia settings ( I used AMD CHS )
Post FX : Very High
Motion Blur Strength : 25%
InGame Depth of Field effects : On
Anisotropic Filtering : X16
Ambient Occlusion: High
Tesellation : High


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> Try to use different RAM stick and your hard drive rpm is too slow for demanding games which might cause lag and spikes, though it's not entirely true for fps drop.
> 
> Try to use these settings in game as it gives me stable performance most of time. If it works perfect and game gives 50+ fps even while driving at all conditions - you're good, you can crank up settings and check stability in fps.
> 
> ...



Isn't this same as Nvidia optimzed settings?

Update: 

I ran GTA 5 yesterday and fps was locked at 23 fps so restarted my machine and after that it is back to normal ~53fps when playing  any comment in this anyone


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes. If I reinstall I have to download all the updates for windows 8.1, so arising for windows 10 which is due next month.


fixing the issue is more important than downloading windows 8.1 updates....
and if u don't want to re-download than take updates backup.

re-install windows and check


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> fixing the issue is more important than downloading windows 8.1 updates....
> and if u don't want to re-download than take updates backup.
> 
> re-install windows and check


Windows 10 is due next month so waiting


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2015)

I'm currently on windows 10 insider preview, GTA V runs smooth like butter.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I'm currently on windows 10 insider preview, GTA V runs smooth like butter.


If I'm on insider preview, will I get stable update.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Isn't this same as Nvidia optimzed settings?
> 
> Update:
> 
> I ran GTA 5 yesterday and fps was locked at 23 fps so restarted my machine and after that it is back to normal ~53fps when playing  any comment in this anyone



I haven't checked with web for optimized settings, this worked for me for smooth gameplay. Anyway, my other game (SWAT4) when playing multiplayer gets locked at 48 fps after facing lag from 83 fps and i've to restart game to fix this. Perhaps, this is a issue with Windows 8.1.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> I haven't checked with web for optimized settings, this worked for me for smooth gameplay. Anyway, my other game (SWAT4) when playing multiplayer gets locked at 48 fps after facing lag from 83 fps and i've to restart game to fix this. Perhaps, this is a issue with Windows 8.1.


You mean it's a windows 8.1 issue? Why can't I see about this in online


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> You mean it's a windows 8.1 issue? Why can't I see about this in online


If its a windows 8.1 issue then try running in windows 7 compatibility mode


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> If its a windows 8.1 issue then try running in windows 7 compatibility mode


Currently I have no issues sometimes I face this. When I face it I will run it in compatible mode


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> Currently I have no issues sometimes I face this. When I face it I will run it in compatible mode



It happened on Windows 8.1 only, none of previous OS had any trouble. There might be minuscule amount of ppl facing this, so no issues discussed anywhere.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> If I'm on insider preview, will I get stable update.


Yes if you opt for the slow updates otherwise you will get slightly buggy updates.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Yes if you opt for the slow updates otherwise you will get slightly buggy updates.


 what do you mean by slow updates


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> what do you mean by slow updates



When you are on Windows Insider Preview program you have 2 options- 
1> Slow Updates
2> Fast Updates

_Slow updates_ are tested and are much more stable whereas the _fast updates_ are buggy and is for people who live on the edge.
First a *new feature* comes to fast update and then its rolled out to the people in_ slow update. _ 
Windows Insider Program will be supported even after RTM.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2015)

^but in using Windows8.1


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^but in using Windows8.1



Windows Insider Preview is only for *Windows 10* not Windows 8.1.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Windows Insider Preview is only for *Windows 10* not Windows 8.1.


Yeah I know that. 

Actually fee suggested to use windows 10 I said it is due next month so I'm waiting for it. Also I said whether I will get stable  update of I'm on preview


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yeah I know that.
> 
> Actually fee suggested to use windows 10 I said it is due next month so I'm waiting for it. Also I said whether I will get stable  update of I'm on preview



Yeah you can use Windows 10 now and upgrade automatically as more stable and better builds are released.
This way you don't have to reinstall the updates for the Windows 8.1.


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Yeah you can use Windows 10 now and upgrade automatically as more stable and better builds are released.



Okay will find sometime for that

- - - Updated - - -

Its not sunny anymore in my city
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/05/16/ekk.png

Max temp 72

fan speed at 85% i can see stuttering during gameplay


----------



## sam_738844 (May 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Okay will find sometime for that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Seems perfectly normal to me. Seems  the stuttering is not due to any imaginary problem with your GPU anymore.


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2015)

^ then why is it happening, stuttering


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2015)

Finally gave my gfx card for RMA last week. When I checked for updates today, the service center guy says GFX is requested for replacement [so there is an issue huh!!!] Will have to wait for a week since the stock is questionable from Zotac end.

I asked him whether I can get a an amp version with little more money paid, he said its not possible. Anyway I'm happy with the same card as long as it does not create same issues.


----------

